# Savage 99 308 help!



## cetchdawg (Oct 22, 2007)

My savage (lever action) 308 will not chamber the last three rounds and the first two sometimes dont want to chamber with out turning the gun over and doing a little shake?


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Is it the Detachable box mag, or the rotary mag model?? Sounds like you have a spring that is weak. More rounds put more pressure on the mag spring, and load the first round or two, then as the mag empties it lessens spring tension, which makes it malfunction. Check that spring first...if not, you could have a burr somewhere that's hanging onto the shells in the mag well, etc. Had a .250 Savage years ago that had rotary mag problems...took it to a smith and he said he replaced a spring??


----------



## cetchdawg (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks! I think it is a spring because it will rotate the first one fine and sometimes the second, but then the tension peters out. this is a model 99E.Do you think that the rotary could have been put in wrong? or is there something that should be done to it before it is put back in?
Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## jimc (Dec 13, 2007)

cetchdawg said:


> Thanks! I think it is a spring because it will rotate the first one fine and sometimes the second, but then the tension peters out. this is a model 99E.Do you think that the rotary could have been put in wrong? or is there something that should be done to it before it is put back in?
> Thanks for your
> help {quote] I allso have a Savage with the rotary cartrige feed. I had the same problem with the 3rd. & 4th. round feeding up. All you need to do is buy a can off LPS spray lubricate and spray both ends off the rotary real well, while working the rotary with your fingers. Turn over and dump excess out and repeat this a couple times. I did this about 8 years ago and never had trouble since. Off corse, when I clean my 99 after hunting each year now, I spray each end off that rotary to keep it working freely. I am 95% sure this will fix you up. Good luck and only aim at what you intend to shoot. Jimc.


----------

